# intro and a question or two



## pontiacfan1972 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi guys and gals been a lurker here for a while. I collect pontiacs. All scales all diffent brands. Hotwheels Johnny's and slot cars. I started long long ago with a tyco dare devil jump set. I have always loved sevnties styled trans am's. I have been gathering up some afx and tyco cars as well as all the new aw releases. My original tyco's have a grey chassis with silverish pads at the front to make contact with the track while the afx's have those copper looking longer runners if you will. My original tyco's have actual lines worn right through the pads I used them so much. I've looked around a bit and can't seem to find replacement pads other than one source. that source is reasonable for the pads but shipping is like 6 times the price of the parts. Any suggestions as to where to buy them or should i look at putting those bodies on other chassis? Would I need an adapter of some sort? I'm assuming shipping from the one guy was high cause I live in Canada. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Sounds like you have curvehugger or HP-2 chassis, they both use the same parts. replacements arent hard to find. ncphobbies.com should have them, slotcarcentral has NOS complete chassis, and the pickup assemblies. http://cgi.ebay.com/1980-TYCO-Curve...2348402QQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116

slotfather is another ebay user that has the pickups.

OR, i recently perfected a way to use copper desoldering braids. it'll make your cars into screamers.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Hows it going,eh!!!*

Welcome!! I'm a pontiac fan myself, though you wouldn't know it by seeing my collection. My favorites years are from mid 60s to early 70s. Am I correct in assuming these are snap on bodies??? I have seen snap on body clip on adapters, but I'm not sure what makes they adapt from and to. They would probably cost as much in shipping as the tyco pads. US postal rates went up again recently, which doesn't help your situation. Again, an official welcome to HT and be sure to join in with the pandemonium at our chats on Wed and Fri nights!!! :wave:


Joe


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Welcome!! I'm a pontiac fan myself, though you wouldn't know it by seeing my collection. My favorites years are from mid 60s to early 70s. Am I correct in assuming these are snap on bodies??? I have seen snap on body clip on adapters, but I'm not sure what makes they adapt from and to. They would probably cost as much in shipping as the tyco pads. US postal rates went up again recently, which doesn't help your situation. Again, an official welcome to HT and be sure to join in with the pandemonium at our chats on Wed and Fri nights!!! :wave:
> 
> 
> Joe


*HI , from yet another Pontiac Fan ! Welcome to Hobbytalk and please drop in on our Wednesday and Friday night chats. Don't listen to Slotcarman though, it's waaaaaaaaaaaaay worse than pandemonium! LOL :thumbsup:
I have a 1981 Trans Am , it's currently the only Pontiac I own , do you have any full scale ones as well? Have Fun and welcome. :woohoo:*


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

One tip i do to those is take the shoe off an place a small coat of silver solder on them, works great an you can redo this serveral times, silver works the best as it dont wear as fast as normal solder or as grunge said use desoldering tape, i do that as well with great results


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Welcome aboard PF!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Welcome PF, and yes do join us in chat, although it is not as Scott describes at least till he starts with his gutter trash and flashing lights which causes me to unload weapons in his general direction..lol...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

LOL Coach, 

Yes the noncoms are rather enamored with the trinkets and gadget portions of the chat program as well as using non-sanctioned text colors. The "Fisher Price" options package as it were. 

I suppose we'll just have to just suffer.... or house train the lot of them...didnt we have to threaten Bobzilla with bodily injury in his rookie year? I think we killed the rest of them that year....didnt we?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Welcome!

Always glad to have new chat friends here on HT!

Bill, Bob...just gotta play with the blinky deely...zilla DID have some worthwhile qualities and skills. I am guessing that is why we didn't kill him too?


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Pontiacfan, there's a slotcar show that goes down in the Ontario area, at an elemtary school in Emlenton or Hutchinsville.....Huge show...Look up an ebayer named 'Toys2nv' and ask him for info. I bet you'll find lots of those pick-up shoe assemblies, and you can use that ebay shipping charge for admission to the show.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

joez870 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Always glad to have new chat friends here on HT!
> 
> Bill, Bob...just gotta play with the blinky deely...zilla DID have some worthwhile qualities and skills. I am guessing that is why we didn't kill him too?


Oh yes the grand midwest lizard of phfffffffft showed great promise, hence the stay of execution by the "guvnah" in the final hour. He eventually became one of the great robot elders that lives below the surface.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh yeah, and its too bad my camera basically sucks. I could teach you a mod another mod on those HP2 pickup assemblies that will help performance and increase the life of the pickups. But if I just tell you, or use crappy pics it wont make any sense. Once you get a few extras (complete pickup assemblies not just the skis themselves), you could send me 2 of them and Ill mod them for you.

Another thing is, if sellers are slamming you with added shipping charges to Canada, its likely bogus. I sell on Ebay all the time, and I can ship to canada for about the same cost as the states in most cases. If its higher, its never by more than $1-$1.50.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

PF,
Welcome and do join the gang in chat. I need to get back in on a regular basis myself. I assure you, you'll have a blast. Plus you might be lucky enough to pick up a tip or two. Some great posters in there. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## pontiacfan1972 (Apr 25, 2008)

So they may be curve huggers or hp2's. That was a good suggestion on the silver solder i may try that. That link for ebay is the one that is expensive on shipping. Yes they are snap on bodies. Yes _ do have a few 1:1 pontiacs 6 actually. 5 formulas/trans ams and one gto. Although the gto is a major project in very many pieces. I think I'll email ncphobbies and see what shipping is from them. After looking thru their site they have a few other items I may be interested in as well. Thanks and what time is chat tonight?_


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

We start congregating around 8:30 -9:00 eastern time. click on "chat" on the top line, then right below "new posts" on the second line click the up/down arrow. Then on the drop down menu that shows up click slotcars and you're in!! :thumbsup: Only took me 8 minutes to find the right door, so I figured I'd save you the trouble!! :lol:


nuther Joe


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Welcome from another Pontiac fan. Love the Firebirds! Dave.


----------



## pontiacfan1972 (Apr 25, 2008)

ScottD961 said:


> *HI , from yet another Pontiac Fan ! Welcome to Hobbytalk and please drop in on our Wednesday and Friday night chats. Don't listen to Slotcarman though, it's waaaaaaaaaaaaay worse than pandemonium! LOL :thumbsup:
> I have a 1981 Trans Am , it's currently the only Pontiac I own , do you have any full scale ones as well? Have Fun and welcome. :woohoo:*


Sorry I'm late replying here scott but here are a couple of links to my 1:1's

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2435600
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2435599
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2435597
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/629023

I have one more but no pics yet its an 89 trans am turbo pace car ala grand national.

I did get to one chat session and hoping to visit many more.


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Welcome again from another Pontiac fan!

I use to have a black/gold '76 Trans am, '76 Formula and a '69 400 Firebird(400,4 speed,dual quads.......)Even had a ratty old 39 Pontiac coupe at one time too that I had dreams of street rodding....

Those were many years ago before my 2 little ones came along.....

Not sure if any of you know of him but I use to be involved with a guy named Jerry Steinbrick of Warpath Pontiac parts in Parma, Ohio. I actually hung out with his son.

They had a Ram Air II 67 Firebird,'69 GTO judge, an aluminum front end super stock '63-64 grand prix and various early '70's trans ams and formulas. He even had an 80's grand prix pro stocker too.

Spent a lot of time at Norwalk Raceway Park in my younger years.

We had a lot of fun street racing in the flats of Cleveland also but that is a total other story altogether

Anyhow from one Pontiac nut to another Welcome to the board!!!!

Wayne :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Phishead (Sep 19, 2008)

Have to love the pontiac power.

For my graduation I got a 1967 LeMans...it was a ratted out $1000 car but it had a pretty stout 400, cam, intake, holly, hedders, etc.

Car went like no tomorrow and left a rooster tail of rust from the rotting quarter panels and took about a week to stop thanks to the 4 wheel drums.

But being 18 I couldn't afford to keep pouring money into it, work on it all week to blow it up on the weekend.

That was one of my many hot rods throughout the years, had a 90 454SS truck, a hopped up 89 civic Si before anyone had a clue that those could be fast; I miss the looks on mustang 5.0 drivers faces when they got smoked by it. To my current 99 Camaro Z-28 vert, that keeps getting less and less drivable as I keep hopping it up.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Pontiac fan Loved the links to your car pics ! They are sweet. I'll have to try and post some of mine of the 81 Firechicken I got.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*My old 1:1 Firechicken*

Here is the only picture of my 69 birdy that I can find. This was shot 17 years ago. This "Plain Jane" had a dual quad fed GTO 400 fresh from the machine shop under the hood. Other than the bare heads and block, the entire engine was new. Coupled to an M-22 Rock Crusher and a 12 bolt Posi. The interior was completely redone in Parchment white. Everything from the firewall forwards was redone, starting with a bare subframe. Two months after this picture was taken, I sold it for $2500.00 to pay for tractor trailer school. The rest of my pictures are in FL in storage, or I would be able to show you what a sick puppy she was when I bought her. I still have the piston and half a rod from the engine she came with!!!! I barely had the engine broken in when I sold her, and hadn't gotten the frame connectors on, so I never did find out her true potential. I would have been limited by the skinny tires anyway.  All told from day one I think I had about $8500.00 into her.










I tend to look at cars as one would look at art. Most anything from '64 up through 75 was most pleasing to my eyes. I don't care about manufacturer, they all made masterpieces, and they all made dogs. My philosophy regarding manufacturer purists is simple. It don't matter what make of car. Some people will swear by them, some people will swear at 'em. A 67 camaro RS/SS is as nice to look at for me as a 67 cougar or a 67 barracuda. The only advantage Pontiac had in the game was I was very familiar with the "under the hood" dept. :dude:

UtherJoe


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Right on Slotcar man I love them cars of the same vintage for sure. That bird is NICE! It was the same color my last GTO was painted. Thanks for sharing. !


----------

